# Geneva 2010 by Crodriver



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

The car for the journey :




























Rain in Zagreb:




















Snow in Munich...










Next morning to Nürnberg to the Embedded world (geek expo ). You can always find interesting cars on the Autobahn











Probably the new X3 



Some stuff from the Embedded world











Interesting stuff fore someone who plans to produce a car


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Geek quiz 




















Originalne Nürnberger Bratwurst 










Switzerland


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

And a little more snow  









Geneva


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

It was too crowded so my photos aren't the best...























































One of the few exhibited EVs that has a WORKING powertrain...


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Chinese EVs:


















































































*







*


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

[/B]



















That's me 











Porsche's dual motor for the front wheels:


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

This red little thing is a Croatian EV


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking familiar? 










The seller was offering complete plug&play EV battery packs for OEMs and he couldn't believe whan I asked why he's using SkyEnery cells lol. He thinks that no one knows what he's trying to sell. They also developed a "revolutionary" BMS that can charge cells to 100% and discgarge them to 0%! Great sucess! (NOT)






























































.








.

.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is how a typical EV prototype looks like from the outside:










...and the inside:

































.

















.








.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Again in Munich...










Ever seen a dead man in a hurry? I have 



















The long trip was boring sometimes so I started noticing strange things lol










I have a lot more photos but this 10 photos per post limit is killing me...


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Great pics! Would have loved to see that Porsche setup in person!


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

etischer said:


> Great pics! Would have loved to see that Porsche setup in person!


Porsche uses three different setups.

The Cayenne is a "mild" hybrid with a small motor/generator in the gearbox housing and a small batterie in the trunk

The Spyder concept has three electric motors and one 500 hp V8. It has a li-ion battery and can be recharged from the grid 

The GT3 race car uses the front double motor and has KERS (Kinetic Energy Recovery Systems) system. The KERS used in the GT3 is a electric/mechanical combination. It has a electric motor/generator that spins up to 40.000 RPM (located where the co-driver seat used to be) when the car brakes and "stores" that energy into the rotation of the flywheel/rotor. When it needs a boost the energy in the flywheel/rotor is used to drive the front wheels for maximum 6 seconds. Quite a interesting concept...


----------

